# Happy Anniversary!



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations! 100 years ago today the Federal Reserve Bank was officially born with the passage of the Federal Reserve Act. In kind of a sick twisted way, the fact that we made it 100 years is something to be proud of. No other currency in the history of the world has lasted 100 years once they decided to start debasing it in a wholesale fashion.

So this is just more proof that the normal laws of the universe do not apply in the United States.

Next week I think we should pass the Suspense of Gravity Act since gravity has an unfair effect on fat people.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol....


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm speechless!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Really Inor? Of all the prophetic things you could have come up with, and this was it? I'm gonna' go slap myself now...crushed. Just crushed.









Though I appreciate your sensitivity regarding the Gravity Act for those of us that are "Spherically Challenged".


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> really inor? Of all the prophetic things you could have come up with, and this was it? I'm gonna' go slap myself now...crushed. Just crushed.
> 
> View attachment 3849
> 
> ...


roflmao


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Really Inor? Of all the prophetic things you could have come up with, and this was it? I'm gonna' go slap myself now...crushed. Just crushed.
> 
> View attachment 3849
> 
> ...


Sorry. I just type the first thing that pops into my head.


----------

